# super g plus question



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Just got my tracks back up and running from sitting for about 3 years. About that long ago bought 2 super intl sets with the indy cars. I'm a 440x2, LL m guy but thought I would mess with the G plus cars. After about 4 or 5 hours, 4 of them now have only 1 traction magnet and 1 has a cracked chassis. Is there something to do to make the traction mags stay in and to make the car more durable? Never had this problem with the Tycos and LL's. The bodies held up pretty well only broke 1 nose wing. Thanx


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have had a few break in the rear axle holder myself. Not sure what their problems are? Cheap plastic??:freak:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Make sure you have the magnet clip seated properly, there really shouldn't be anything special you need to do to keep the traction magnets in place....

The older SG+ were prone to splitting/breaking with high speed crashes, if you want a more reliable chassis, I would recommend getting some flexible G3-R chassis, and you can get the new molded traction magnets for $6 from Scale AUto and you'll have yourself a really nice setup.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You can get replacement clips to hold the mags also.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

You've been stuffin' em into the wall pretty hard, eh?

The old crackly chassis can be superglued back together, of course. I've done it at a race, put the car back down, completed the day and that car's still a roller. 

Once you fix the cars, swap the rear axle and silicones off of a 440X2 onto the SG+ (pinions, too, later) and you'll really see 'em rip!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Gotta love superglue..... That would probably actually enhance the chassis a bit if you could glue it back straight. With the body having more flex, it would bring the traction mags closer to the rail giving it a bit more traction.


----------

